# Cabelas???



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I have several gift cards to cabelas from xmas and was planning on getting duck or goose decoys from them but they have nothing in stock. Does anybody know why they do this. Almost half of the items from their waterfowl are not even listed online anymore. These are very popular decoys too!!!

How can they do business if they don't carry these items anymore??? Geting frustrated with them might be doing my business elsewhere from now on.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was looking for some fullbody specks, they had none showing on the website ? Didnt look like they much listed for goose deeks


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I noticed that too a few days ago when I tried to order a decoy bag. Maybe things that are sold out just don't show up? Might be worth a call to customer service.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

probably their accountants telling them to reduce inventory.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Or they sold them all out over the holidays, like almost everyone else, and are waiting, like everyone else, on re-supply from the whole salers or direct purchaces from the decoy companys, who are waiting on manufacturers to build said decoys...

It was Christmas man...

What did you want for Christmas?
Looks like you're trying to find it after everyone else depleted the market.

Good news though...

You have plenty of time before you will need them. I'm quite sure Cabelas hasn't abandoned waterfowl hunters. 
Have some patients... Think of those gift cards as an investment for next season...

And next year... Ask for a Rogers Sports GC. :wink:

Gunny


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Seemed like the supply on the new GHG stuff was pretty limited this year due to supply problems which probably resulted in the tapping out of the older stock. They have also been on the heavy side the last few years at the end of the season (lots of after season sales) so I suspect they cut their orders a bit. I like when they are overstocked because I usually buy off season sales.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know alot of companies ran out of their stock and there is new stuff coming out soon. They will come back in, but in talking with a guy at Scheels they said Avery wasn't able to fill half of most people's orders for the years. They cant make the decoys fast enough.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

But I thought Avery products sucked? :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They do........ but we all need to own something we can whine about...................... :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

It is that time of year again, where Cabela's raises their prices about 10-15% on decoys! I sure wish I got a payraise like that every year!!!!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys need to realize that this time of year is the hunting prime time down south. I bet very soon their decoys will be on clearance soon!

Did anyone get a voucher last fall? I sure didn't get one!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey... What happened to my avitar...


----------

